# Hello team



## NY REBEL (Sep 22, 2015)

Hey guys,  NY REBEL here. Many of your know me. I mod on some other forums.. Heard this was a good place.. Looking forward to making friends and contributing.. Cheers.


----------



## SUKS2BU (Sep 23, 2015)

Welcome.....


----------



## jas101 (Sep 23, 2015)

Welcome to imf.


----------



## brazey (Sep 23, 2015)

Welcome...


----------



## NY REBEL (Oct 1, 2015)

thanks for the warm welcome...


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 1, 2015)

NY REBEL said:


> thanks for the warm welcome...



You a rep? Or looking for nudes?


----------



## ROBO REPBOT (Oct 1, 2015)

NY REBEL said:


> Hey guys,  NY REBEL here. Many of your know me. I mod on some other forums.. Heard this was a good place.. Looking forward to making friends and contributing.. Cheers.


hello good sir...


----------



## Riles (Oct 4, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## Axillist (Oct 7, 2015)

Welcome, even if you are from NYC!


----------



## James Blunt (Dec 7, 2015)

hello , dude . glad to be here


----------



## ABM190 (Dec 9, 2015)

Welcome, we are the family!!!


----------



## cbbram (Dec 29, 2015)

You're just everywhere aren't you... Lol


----------



## bubble789 (Dec 30, 2015)

welcome, bro.


----------

